# Why are we all so after girls ?



## Bricolage

Without a strong sex drive, the species would quickly perish.


----------



## 45130

Modifier said:


> Seriously all my friends everyone i met around my age so far all they can talk about is girls . Their life aim is girls and thats it . I mean its fun but there are more things in life then that like career supporting people etc


its cuz everyone else is after girls
view it like an arms race.
concurrence n stuff i guess
also adolescence = all about this stuff anyways.


----------



## feefafo

unctuousbutler said:


> I find women borderline intolerable. It's obvious how and why they think what they do. In essence, I find their judgement lacking and their overall effect underwhelming.


I think I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Thalassa

At 22, many people are engaged, living with someone, even married or have children.

You say you're 22 like you're 15. Why would a grown heterosexual man want sexual relationships with women? I mean, who knew.

Anyway, there's a difference between a normal interest in sex and relationships, and people who are obsessed with things like men who need constant marks on their bedposts or women who want a perfect fairy tale wedding: those people have PROBLEMS. THEY ARE MISSING SOMETHING INSIDE.

It's fine to want sex or love, it's unhealthy to chase it compulsively, never being satisfied with the current partner, men thinking there's a prettier woman around the corner to conquer sexually but not being satisfied once they get her, or the woman who wants a fairy tale wedding and think that having a man will solve all her emotional or self-worth issues.

Both are examples of people lacking a strong emotional core, inherent self-worth, and mature spirituality.


----------



## Thalassa

unctuousbutler said:


> I find women borderline intolerable. It's obvious how and why they think what they do. In essence, I find their judgement lacking and their overall effect underwhelming.


So how long have you known you were an 80 year old fundamentalist protestant Christian closeted gay man?


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Applause


----------



## Thalassa

frenchie said:


> Meh, I used to be really into the game. Getting girls, the whole thing, etc etc.
> 
> Somewhere along the line, I stopped caring about the opposite sex. I mean yeah, it's fun when I get hit on and go out but I don't have that flair anymore for the majority of women anymore.
> 
> Coincidentally, I read an article online called, "How many notches is enough?"
> How Many Notches Is Enough?
> 
> It kinda opened my eyes to what I was going through. "What?" I told myself, I don't care about bedding women the same way I did when I was 18?
> 
> I've spent my time doing other things. Some of my friends are still obsessed with the game. I try not to mention my notch count because they're all in single digits.
> 
> *Once you surpass the 25 notch mark, you begin to look past a woman's sexuality. Frankly, once that power is gone the majority of the women I know don't really bring much to the table. *There is no spark for me to willingly put forth the effort that I once had.


So as you've "matured", you've "evolved" from disrespecting women sexually to entirely disrespecting them as an entire gender of people?

Fantastic. "Yes, as I grew up, I learned to stop chasing women for sex, because my hormones balanced out to a more adult state, but then I decided that the reason I did it in the first place, was because I was a complete sexist, and still proudly am!"


----------



## Thalassa

kryten5786 said:


> I sometimes wonder too even after having great sex with the woman I love and just laying in bed..... Everything is based off of getting the girl, sex, lust. I'm a 26yo guy, I have all the normal urges but.... just.... with advertising (we're the most advertised group of people in the history of earth) I'm kinda burned out on the giant spectre that is SEX. Buy this,eat this, wear this, buy this type of car or drink this kinda liquid (beer, wine, soda) all so you can have sex. Sometimes I feel like yelling at the TV lol


How about just turning the TV off?


----------



## ForsakenMe

Blame Hollywood and their unrealistic portraits of what a healthy relationship should look like. So many of those chick flicks or romantic movies, what do you see? Usually the man chasing after the woman after she's said no to him like a billion times (but he refuses to give up), or maybe the woman who keeps stalking that cute guy in her class. That's not love; that's obsession. Despite what you've been taught or told, you don't _need_ anyone, you only need and have yourself in the end. However, since humans are naturally social, we all desire a relationship with someone special. While that's perfectly okay, the obsession towards the opposite sex is disgusting and it makes me look down on others who all they really think or talk about is just that: The opposite sex.

Grow up. Go find hobbies. Make friends or call up your old ones. Enjoy your life. When love comes, let it come. Don't force anything that's not meant to happen.. that's the perfect way to get burned.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo

MissJordan said:


> And when did I say that science is all there is?
> 
> I said what love _is_, yes.
> I don't recall saying what it _feels _like, because that is something science doesn't touch on.
> 
> It may ruin a magic trick to know how it is done, but you can you get a deeper respect for it through that knowledge.
> 
> There's no reason anyone should reject knowledge, because knowledge doesn't impede anything.
> It only informs what things _are _to allow you do get a deeper sense of them.


What I mean is, love is not simply a chemical reaction in the brain that makes you want to be with someone for sheer practical reasons. It's more mysterious than that. I'd say it's what we were made for.


----------



## Bricolage

feefafo said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth.


That's nice. I meant every word, though. Women disgust me. Call it a personal distaste.


----------



## Bricolage

fourtines said:


> So how long have you known you were an 80 year old fundamentalist protestant Christian closeted gay man?


Haha, maybe in another lifetime. I definitely wouldn't need to be homosexual to find women repulsive, however.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Modifier said:


> Seriously all my friends everyone i met around my age so far all they can talk about is girls . Their life aim is girls and thats it . I mean its fun but there are more things in life then that like career supporting people etc


Hmm interesting. Can't relate thou. I was very curious up until my first relationship. After that it became less important. I'm 26 and currently finding my place in the world seems more pressing. Being 20+ out of collage and trying to survive sux hehe...oh god the anxiety.


----------



## frenchie

fourtines said:


> So as you've "matured", you've "evolved" from disrespecting women sexually to entirely disrespecting them as an entire gender of people?
> 
> Fantastic. "Yes, as I grew up, I learned to stop chasing women for sex, because my hormones balanced out to a more adult state, but then I decided that the reason I did it in the first place, was because I was a complete sexist, and still proudly am!"


The best part is, you've pleasantly extrapolated bits of information from my post that weren't even present or insinuated. I would suggest next time you question the statement instead of making an assumption. Because we all know when you assume you make an ass out of me and you....

I treat women like people. The same way that I treat other men. Respect is a two way street. By removing women off of the pedestal I was oh so eagerly told to put them on all from my childhood, it helped me approach dating from a more objective position. This is the reason chivalry is dead and frankly I'm happy I don't have to do as much work. It makes focusing on more important things easier like a job, the gym, cooking, and shampooing the cat.


----------



## feefafo

unctuousbutler said:


> That's nice. I meant every word, though. Women disgust me. Call it a personal distaste.


I'd rather just call it misogyny tbh


----------



## TyDavis

It's simple you're a 20+ year old guy if you're not fucking you're fighting, if your not fighting you're fucking. You're horny.


----------



## napkineater

I love how everyone is like "hormones"...wtf?

Because women are fucking amazing. I'm not surprised at all that men are so fascinated by them...until they say sexist ass shit like that.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

Beats me. Vaginas are fucking terrifying.


----------



## Thalassa

frenchie said:


> The best part is, you've pleasantly extrapolated bits of information from my post that weren't even present or insinuated. I would suggest next time you question the statement instead of making an assumption. Because we all know when you assume you make an ass out of me and you....
> 
> I treat women like people. The same way that I treat other men. Respect is a two way street. By removing women off of the pedestal I was oh so eagerly told to put them on all from my childhood, it helped me approach dating from a more objective position. This is the reason chivalry is dead and frankly I'm happy I don't have to do as much work. It makes focusing on more important things easier like a job, the gym, cooking, and shampooing the cat.


You said women don't bring much to the table when sexuality is erased from the equation, what precisely did you expect me to infer from that?

Also, the cat doesn't like it when you shampoo her.


----------



## Orion

feefafo said:


> I'd rather just call it misogyny tbh


Perhaps he is acting out the villain in Joseph Conrad's 'Victory', Mr. Jones!?


----------



## dizzycactus

Sapir said:


> How are chinese people relevent at all XD No I am not 'older' -.-
> I am pretty sure we are arguing practicly the same thing here. That society has standards that are stupid. as you proven with your model profile thing. All I am saying is you can't just automatically assume faults in others, just because things arn't working the way you expect them to. You can't really point fingers at one thing, there are a million aspects that when put together result in the conflict.
> on a side no, I never said there are no opportunities. I just think personality comes into a large play here that you are overlooking. You can not assume if a girl is good looking but hasn't dated then something is wrong with her. I myself, and many of my friends considered "Good looking" atleast by the definitions of the the people that meet us, and the model companies that send us letters, but we are just different, we are quiet, unique, and those are aspects that come in to play other then physical appearence.


all that is irrelevant. My argument is that lack of monogamy causes a demand for females and a lack of demand for males, leading to extra competition for girls. Your argument seems to be trying to argue that guys should date girls that aren't good looking or something... 
or maybe you're trying to say that quiet girls do not get much opportunities? every quiet girl I know has guys after her. I actually prefer quieter girls. Traditionally I have fallen for INFPs. Emotional warmth and kindness coupled with depth are my weaknesses.


----------



## Sapir

That's not my argument.. neither of those are. I am simply saying that I think you are looking at this situation from a one sided standpoint, as if girls are like some sort of decor that you need to find the perfect one buy it or its gone, but you just can never get it because the rich are always buying it and selling it again. I just think you are looking at it at the wrong angle. if you are arguing monogamy then you should argue that the lack of males is because of the guys that are willing to play around. And anyways if you are going for the monogamy theory, that people should be commited to one person, then the girl that you are looking for is not going to be the same girl that will fall for the player, so you should have no problem, unless you are chasing after those types of girls, and in which case you really are chasing the wrong person. Idk why you are assuming my argument is about guys dating unattractive people, or girls having no oppertunities. because I never said that.
also if you like INFP's then as an INFP i'll tell you it would be nicer if you werent so agressive about your oppinion and quick to reject any other view point.


----------



## dizzycactus

Sapir said:


> That's not my argument.. neither of those are. I am simply saying that I think you are looking at this situation from a one sided standpoint, as if girls are like some sort of decor that you need to find the perfect one buy it or its gone, but you just can never get it because the rich are always buying it and selling it again. I just think you are looking at it at the wrong angle.


there are no angles, only truth, partial truth, and being incorrect. 



> if you are arguing monogamy then you should argue that the lack of males is because of the guys that are willing to play around.


It only takes 10% of males being players for this to happen. And it takes females to enable and encourage such behaviour. I think it is you that has an agenda here, you seem very keen to twist everything into an attack on males. To be expected, with our misandrist society, but always disappointing to see, regardless. 


> And anyways if you are going for the monogamy theory, that people should be commited to one person, then the girl that you are looking for is not going to be the same girl that will fall for the player, so you should have no problem,


Did you not hear what I said? I have problems, because all those girls have another 5 guys+ chasing them. 
And you're trying to turn it into something personal about me, whereas I am talking about society-wide trends. 
Personally, I also have a severe phobia of expressing romantic interest, that makes it impossible for me to pursue in real life. Which isn't surprising, since girls will often deride guys who pursue them as disrespectful. 



> also if you like INFP's then as an INFP i'll tell you it would be nicer if you werent so agressive about your oppinion and quick to reject any other view point.


I respect other's beliefs when they have some kind of logical basis. I don't respect statements that are actively illogical. I am aggressive about my opinion, because, to you, this is just a passing interest to talk about. To me, it is a part of the active hate I receive from society, the blanket ignorance and censorship of all opinions that contradict the mainstream, it is shadows of the vicious attacks I have received for daring to challenge popular opinion, and it is dealing with why I am a 21 year old virgin, having never experienced an essential part of intimacy for most, forced to relentless and agonising loneliness, with only derision and jeers the response to my pain, every day of my life alone when all I ever wanted was someone to hold and love. You can't possibly understand how strongly I feel about this. Just talking about it raises feelings of humiliation, fury, and sorrow. People need to know. And you would try to cover it up, all of it, because you don't like the idea that it is happening.


----------



## Sapir

so I am the one that doesn't understand? I see because you know my life right? You don't even know who I am, those are some pretty strong assumptions to make about me. And comparing me to society? yea as if. If I believed what society believed I would probably get along with society better then i do now wouldn't I. I am not twisting and targeting males at all. In fact i have been nothing but trying to show you that I am trying to agree with you. But every time I bring up anything about the good points, you bring up yet again how I must be COMPLETELY and utterly wrong.


----------



## dizzycactus

Sapir said:


> so I am the one that doesn't understand? I see because you know my life right? You don't even know who I am, those are some pretty strong assumptions to make about me. And comparing me to society? yea as if. If I believed what society believed I would probably get along with society better then i do now wouldn't I. I am not twisting and targeting males at all. In fact i have been nothing but trying to show you that I am trying to agree with you. But every time I bring up anything about the good points, you bring up yet again how I must be COMPLETELY and utterly wrong.


why don't INFPs actually just state what they're trying to say? 
I've noticed that, as a trend lol. 
As far as I can see, I directly state the point I'm making. INFPs just, like, state their feelings about it, and expect me to derive logical conclusions from them. Seems a bit backwards.


----------



## Sapir

Because that is how we are. We have difficulties explaining ourselves. It isn't a trend. We don't try to do it to piss you off. And also if you haven't noticed it's inFp for a reason, feeling. That is why we are not inTp. You can't say we are backwards just because we are different then you. For someone who says that he takes so much hate and misunderstanding from society, you sure are quick to do the same thing to anyone different then you.


----------



## littleblackdress

Because there are massive hormone surges in boys at that point...


----------



## strangestdude

Sapir said:


> Because that is how we are. We have difficulties explaining ourselves.


Speak for yourself please.


----------



## Sapir

strangestdude said:


> Speak for yourself please.


Well I am sorry. I'll send the trophy truck right over, you can pick up one for being great at explaining yourself. -.- You should be more mad at cactus dude up there who was generalizing all INFP's then at me.


----------



## strangestdude

Sapir said:


> Well I am sorry. I'll send the trophy truck right over, you can pick up one for being great at explaining yourself. -.-


lol.



> You should be more mad at cactus dude up there who was generalizing all INFP's then at me


Someone will probably report him for typism soon enough.


----------



## Sapir

strangestdude said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone will probably report him for typism soon enough.


Hahaha. how this thread has side tracked. lol sorry I just find it annoying that he assumes things about people just based on a few letters under their name. I mean if it wasn't over the internet no one would ever say " i don't understand the new trend of people like you who don't say what they mean but talk about feelings"


----------



## dizzycactus

lol. 
the whole point of type is to categorize traits in a general way... 

if you subscribe to type, and then get butthurt about people assuming certain traits about you based on your professed type, you need to work out what you actually believe, so you can stop contradicting yourself.


----------



## Sapir

Thats not the whole point its not to isolate people and tell them they are weird or strange because they are different then you. The point of this forum is to allow people to neet others like them who understand them. When u interact with outher types itdoes not mean the interactio has to be people pointing fongures at each other. Or generalizing. Not all people from the same personality type are 100 percent the same. U cant go into a conversation assuming things about someone based on their "type" one of my best friends is an intp she understands me perfectly she doesnt go and say "u infp are so backwards"


----------



## dizzycactus

Sapir said:


> Thats not the whole point its not to isolate people and tell them they are weird or strange because they are different then you. The point of this forum is to allow people to neet others like them who understand them. When u interact with outher types itdoes not mean the interactio has to be people pointing fongures at each other. Or generalizing. Not all people from the same personality type are 100 percent the same. U cant go into a conversation assuming things about someone based on their "type" one of my best friends is an intp she understands me perfectly she doesnt go and say "u infp are so backwards"


I didn't make an assumption, that would imply that I had decided on my observation beforehand, whereas it was something I matched up with previous experience and trends after I had already interacted with you. You reminded me of attempts to reason with others who were INFPs, so it strengthened the pattern I was spotting.

I usually understand them fine, it's just when they get annoyed that their reasoning becomes bizzarre. I could say "if all Xs are Ys, and all Ys are Zs, then all Xs are Zs" and they'll say something like "no! because I put the toilet seat down!" 0.0


----------



## Sapir

dizzycactus said:


> I usually understand them fine, it's just when they get annoyed that their reasoning becomes bizzarre. I could say "if all Xs are Ys, and all Ys are Zs, then all Xs are Zs" and they'll say something like "no! because I put the toilet seat down!" 0.0


WTF... that's just implying we are stupid and irrational. That is simple mathematics, not reasoning. I would get it if you said one would maybe say something such as " that is not necessarily true, because If all humans are cells, and all cells are tiny, that does not mean that all humans are tiny". If you really want to go into random. But toilets, that is irrelevant, and no one would say that.


----------



## Slider

Ugh.

Girls.

It's almost been a year since my last date.

Need some lovin.


----------



## kryten5786

Lol I don't mean just TV, I mean american culture in general.


----------



## Devrim

It's the age,
Everyone talks about the gender and type they're attracted too.
Perfectly normal as long as it doesn't become a core talk subject -.-'


----------



## CaptSwan

Sex. Simple as that.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

The journey of life is much more fun when travelled with a companion =^.^=
And sex too yeah.


----------



## Emerald Legend

CaptSwan said:


> Sex. Simple as that.


This.

unfortunately others would want to argue against that because they can't face the truth.


----------



## asewland

The thing down there tells us guys to chase after girls and we happily obey, that's why. :tongue:


----------

